# Anyone having IUI at Jessops?



## AlisonJill (Oct 4, 2005)

hello all
Are any of you in Sheffield area? I have just been referred to Jessop wing from our district general and was wondering how long the waiting list is?
Any ideas? I also wondered how long is the average wait for the first consultation.
Thanks
Ali x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Ali

You might want to check out this link - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=24593.0

While it doesn't answer your question specifically it may provide a little more insight.

Morgan went there and she is one of us - who now has twinnies!

Good luck!
Holly C xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi Alison
As Holly says, I went to Jessops.  We were referred for IUI and it took about 8 weeks from being referred to having the first consultation.  In fact we started treatment the following week (we self-funded) so it was pretty quick for us!  We were told it would be about a year's wait for IUI.  Things may have changed though - this was last summer and they were hoping to get more funding.

Anyway, Jessops is a great clinic - we were really pleased with our care there and especially with all the excellent and friendly nursing staff, who we saw a lot of.

Good luck!
Morgan


----------



## AlisonJill (Oct 4, 2005)

Aw bless! your babies are lovely x
I see that you converted to IVF,how come etc if you dont mind me asking?
We are going to pay privately to get the first consultation done quicker then see how long they say the list is.My consultant is referring me there after my laparoscopy in 2 weeks time.EEK! 
Cheers Love Ali xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi Alison
Thank you - we are v proud of our boys  

We converted because I overresponded to the drugs and produced too many follies - it was either stop the cycle completely and try the next month or convert to IVF.

Lots of luck to you, hope it all goes well - you'll be in good handsl
x Morgan


----------

